# Kendal cat show 21st June



## purrrfectposts (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

Is anyone going to the Kendal show on the 21st of June?

I will be showcasing my UK handmade 1m wall mounted cat scratching climbing posts. 
It will be my first trade show so a little nervous but very excited.
I hope to see some of you there.

Kind regards,
Becky


----------



## Eddie78 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, are you're cat posts any good?? Mine destroy theirs!!!


----------



## purrrfectposts (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

What type of posts have you been buying previously? What material was on them? carpet? rope?
I use only the highest quality materials including 6mm sisal rope. It is strong, durable and long lasting. I have had Ollies up since October he uses it daily for scratching and climbing and it is still as good as the day it was put up. How long do you normally get out of your posts and what size are they?

Sorry for all the questions hehe.

Kind regards,
Becky


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Seriously? Do you expect poor Becky to say "Um, no, actually. These posts that I make are really crap!"

Sorry, but this question blew my mind!


----------



## purrrfectposts (Jun 5, 2014)

[email protected] that made me giggle 

I definitely wouldn't be selling them if they were not excellent quality. 

I have sold a few through ebay and have received positive feedback from the buyers. I also supply a local breeder who loves them.

They are certainly a site better than the crap you can buy from pets at home and other pet superstores.

I am passionate about my posts and make everyone myself all to the same high standard. 

This is hopefully going to be my livelihood from now on so customer satisfaction and "catisfaction" is my ultimate aim. So selling shoddy goods would not help me achieve that.

I want the best for Ollie and I know you want the best for your kitties too which is why I would never scrimp on quality.


Kind regards,
Becky


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Becky, do you build any with platforms?


----------



## purrrfectposts (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

I will be doing a prototype this week for one with a base and a platform on top of the 1m post. If that goes successfully I will then try one with a couple of posts and platforms. I can then show you the pics and see what you think 

If you want you could send me a pic of the type of thing you were thinking of.

Also The wall mounted post can be placed and then have shelves coming off it at certain intervals or just more of the posts placed horizontally or diagonally to give kitty somewhere to climb to and a way to get down.

I will update with pics asap.

Kind regards,
Becky


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Unfortunately, pics are no good for me as I'm blind.

Are you planning to exhibit at any TICA or GCCF shows?


----------



## purrrfectposts (Jun 5, 2014)

I am at the Lakeland & District Cat Club at Kendal on the 21st of June. Excited but nervous too. It will be first one.
Which ones will you be attending this year?

Kind regards,
Becky


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, I'm much more down South. I go to most of the TICA ones, and will be at the GCCF Wiltshire one too.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

How did it go, Becky?


----------



## purrrfectposts (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Carly,

Awww thx for asking hehe. 

It went well. I felt like a total loser though when I got there lol. 
There was a guy who makes his cat posts out of driftwood. They looked amazing were massive but had a massive price tag to match.

The other cat furniture maker a well known brand had loads of things on display and there I was with 10 of my wall mounted posts and 1 of my floor posts hehe.

They all had banners and props etc. I didn't even have a table cloth! oops. So the best thing the show has done is given me loads of ideas and I know how to set up for next time. 

I did sell a few posts though and had loads of interest. Which I am very pleased with.

I also got chatting to some lovely people. The bit I didn't like was when the well known cat furniture guy came over and basically rained on my parade! There's not room for a new cat furniture maker apparently. We'll see about that hehe.

So I have loads of prep to do for my next one. My husband and I were joking that I would have banners, price points, a van (I took everything in my little car) a tv showing a picture gallery of all my products, and loads of products hehe.

It was a very long day though and I had a pounding head by the end of it but I really enjoyed it, and am looking forward to the next one.

I will be doing my research this week on what the best material is to use for removable parts of the post. I have contacted a fabrics wholesaler so will see what they come back with.

I will keep you updated.

Kind regards,
Becky


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Glad it wasn't a total flop Becky!


----------



## purrrfectposts (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you  

Had an idea for the removable sections... what about using the vet bed stuff? It is rubber backed, comfortable and is machine washable so ticks them boxes but not sure how well it would stand up to kitties claws. I am going to order a sample and put it onto Ollie's post to see if it stands up well or not.

The other idea I had was to use rubber backed carpet tiles like the jml magic rug type material but this wouldn't be very padded.....the next idea was to use quality astro turf....and the last idea was to use some type of padding and cover in a nice hard wearing washable fabric...I've got so many ideas I'm going idea blind I think.

As a cat owner and lover which would you prefer?

Becky xx


----------

